# Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig



## Speci.hunter (1. Juli 2018)

Moin Kollegen,

Ich komme verzweifelt von einer längeren Angelnacht wieder..leider ohne richtigen Biss geschweige denn Fisch, obwohl diese total sprungfreudig an unseren Spods waren. Habe alles versucht und jeden Köder bestückt ob es ein Pop up war oder ein ummantelter boilie oder normal. Ich Fische derzeit an allen Ruten das kd rig ob mit Pop up oder normaler boilie, vllt lag es daran, ich hatte paar piepser evt ist der Haken nur nicht hängen geblieben oder es waren Schnur Schwimmer.

Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage.. eig wollte ich wissen ob man mit dem Ronnie Rig nur gezielt pop ups Fischen kann oder funktioniert das auch mit normalen boilies?? Und welche Haken benötige ich für das Rig?

Das Chod Rig von korda habe ich mir auch geholt das kommt ja ausschließlich für Pop ups kn Frage am besten auch geeignet für Kraut. 

Das kd rig habe ich auch mit einem Pop up gefischt, sodass knetblei 2-3cm vor dem Haken war, nun habe ich ein Bild gesehen wo jemand auf das Haar unterm Pop up das Blei befestigt hat, das verstehe ich nicht wieso?

Hoffe auf ein paar hilfreiche Antworten. Habe die Nacht in 4-5m tiefe geangelt nachdem ich alles wunderbar ausgelotet habe, habe ich mir deutlich mehr erhofft, da ich auch mit Partikeln gefüttert hatte.


----------



## feederbrassen (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Ich lehne mich mal gaaaanz weit aus dem Fenster, ohne dein Gewässer zu kennen :Wenn du in vier bis fünf Metern Tiefe gefischt hast war das wohl in oder sogar unterhalb der Sprungschicht.
Aktivitäten gab es ja wohl eher an der Oberfläche.


----------



## Speci.hunter (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Ja das kann gut sein, ich habe eine Kante gesucht und diese kn der Tiefe gefunden.


----------



## jkc (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Nunja,


ich kenne Gewässer da beißen die Fische auf Tiefen zwischen 12 und 14m und rollen trotzem über dem Futter an der Oberfläche wenn sie am Grund fressen.
Tendentiell beobachte ich das sogar eher im tieferen Wasser, etwa ab 3m Wassertiefe. Zu den Rigs an sich kann ich leider nichts sagen, allerdings gibt es meiner Meinunng nach auch millilonen andere Gründe warum man nach einer solchen Nacht als Schneider nach hause fährt; Verstehe aber, wenn man danach etwas verändern möchte.


Grüße JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Nun gut, vllt kann einer noch was zu den rigs was sagen, Vorallem ob man mit dem Ronnie Rig normale boilies befischen kann . Oder welches rig sich dafür besser eignet


----------



## jkc (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Hi, ich denke das Rig funktioniert auch mit Sinkern, ist aber doch dafür völlig "oversized".
Ganz normales No-Knot oder Line Aligner, oder wenn es komplizierter sein soll dann D-Rig oder Blowback-Rig wären mir da persönlich deutlich lieber.#6


Grüße JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Es ist nachts, und ich bin schlaflos bzw. Kam ich gerade heim und habe mein Paket von carpleads geöffnet *.* 

Jetzt kann ich mein Ronnie Rig mit den H2 in Größe 6 und den KsX in der Größe 4 bestücken. 

Eine Frage hat sich für mich noch geöffnet.. laut dem pct fishing Team soll man das Ronnie Rig an der heli Montage Fischen.. ich hätte es jetzt an der ganz normalen inline Montage gefischt?! 

Was meint ihr und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr evt damit schon gemacht ?

Lg und Gute Nacht


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Hi, wer ist das Pct Fishing Team?
Du kannst das Rig auch mit Inline - oder Safetymontagen fischen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eltonxxl (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Moin,

ich fische das Ronny auch an einer normalen Safety Clip-Montage, fängt und hakt super. 

Für ne Helimontage ist es wahrscheinlich ganz gut geeignet, da es sich durch den relativ steifen "Ausleger" schön wegdrückt. 

Gruß
Elton


----------



## Speci.hunter (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Super, vielen Dank Euch!!


----------



## Seele (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Fisch es auch an einer normalen Safety Clip Montage und funzt einwandfrei. Einfach zu binden und klappt, warum also was Anderes verwenden.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, wer ist das Pct Fishing Team?




PCT -Fishing ist ein Vertrieb von Karpfentackle.
Junge aufstrebende Firma #6


----------



## Goldrush (26. Juli 2018)

*AW: Ronnie Rig - KD Rig - Chod Rig*

Ich hab hier mal paar Rigs vorgestellt. Natürlich mit Anleitung zum Binden. Letztendlich kommt es einfach auf die Gegebenheiten am Wasser an und natürlich den Zielfisch  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwOAmOj8wbU&list=PLRaFvwif0d6FpwjODu6sNvpUu8-JOJEty&index=5

 Sind 4 Teile, einfach mal schauen ob was dabei is.


----------



## Carpmen (11. August 2019)

Normal sollte ein ronni rig auch mit Sinkenden boilies gehen 
Hab mal nachdem ich meine Montage im Baum versenkt habe und kein anderes und auch keine Pop ups dabei hatte ein chod rig mit einen normalen sinker bestückt, und was soll ich sagen hat gefangen einen schönen 74er schuppi und schön sauber an der Unterlippe gehakt 
Würde aber beim ronni rig trotzdem ein kleines blei dran machen 
I


----------



## Speci.hunter (15. August 2019)

Ich bastel gerade.. und stelle hier mal ein Foto rein. 
Ist ein ganz normales Line aligner rig.

Könnt ihr mal bitte eure Meinungen zu den 3 rigs sagen evt. Tipps und Verbesserungen. Kann man auch einen curv shank dafür benutzen (oberes rig)

Sonst hatte ich mir die curv Shank mal für das KD rig geholt, womit ich aber nicht ganz sicher bin ob es immer sauber und gut hakt


----------



## jkc (15. August 2019)

Moin, die Rigs sehen sehr gut aus, 1 und 3 ähneln sehr stark meinem Lieblingsrig, ich binde das Haar allerdings direkt in den Hakenbogen, da der Schlauch der den Punkt bestimmen soll wo das Haar den Haken verlässt in der Regel nicht lange hält, ich glaube ich habe fast nie 2 Fische mit einem Schlauchstückchen fangen können, weil das Ding den ersten Drill schon nicht überlebt hat.
Ich binde das Vorfach allerdings durchgehend aus Fluo, einfach weils beim Werfen nicht vertüddelt. Lege ich das Rig ab, nehme ich gerne auch durchgehend weiches Vorfachmaterial.
Curv Shank ist einer meiner Lieblingshaken für diese Bindeweise.
Grundsätzlich halte ich den Hype um irgendwelche Rigs für vollkommen überzogen, alle drei Rigs werden ihre Fische fangen, auch ein einfaches No-Knot-Rig tut dies. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist der Einfluss des Rigs verschwindend gering, alles hakt annähernd gleich gut und auch schlecht, die Fische fressen viel zu unterschiedlich, als das man da irgendwelche Allgemeingültigkeiten entwickeln könnte.
Gerade erst Korda Underwater 7 und 8 geschaut, da zeigt sich im Prinzip das Selbe...

Edit: Beim 2. wäre mir persönlich das Haar etwas lang, zumindest wenn ich mal die gleiche Ködergröße wie bei den anderen beiden Rigs zu Grunde lege; ich versuche so bei 0,5 bis 1,5cm Abstand zwischen Haken und Köder auszukommen.

So sieht das ganze bei mir aus, Haken ist hier allerdings nen Wide Gape:






Grüße JK


----------



## Speci.hunter (15. August 2019)

Okay alles klar. Ich muss zugeben ich habe noch nie mit Schlauchstückchen geangelt, ich habe die Rigs immer ohne gefischt wie das zweite Rig. Ehrlich glaube ich auch nicht dass das Schlauchstückchen etwas bewirkt ?! Oder liege ich da falsch.. 
Ich habe nun das erste Rig mit dem curv shank zerstört, irgendwie gefällt mir das nicht und beim Test mit der Handfläche hat es auch nicht gehakt  aber wenn du die selber so fischst 

Dein rig sieht gut aus, habe ich so mit dem Haar am Haken auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## jkc (15. August 2019)

Moin, die Variante wie ich es mache  ist auch ziemlich ungewöhnlich, macht kaum jemand.
Die Schlauchstückchen am Hakenöhr machen zumindest im Handflächentest Welten aus.
Lege Haken und den am Haar befestigten Köder in Deine offene Handfläche, Vorfach sollte dabei locker sein. Halte das Ende vom Vorfach fest und hebe die Hand mit dem Köder langsam an bis sich das Rig streckt. Bei gut eingestelltem Schlauchstückchen ist es unmöglich den Köder von der Handfläche zu ziehen, da sich sofort die Hakenspitze eingräbt. Was das unter Wasser für ne Rolle spielt sei mal dahin gestellt, wie gesagt, einfaches No-Knot fängt auch...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (15. August 2019)

Das Rig von JKC fische ich ab und an auch. Allerdings mit dem Longshank in Größe 6.
Ein kleine Anmerkung in Richtung Ronnie Rig: Da haben wir in der aktuellen Rute&Rolle einen passenden Artikel von Tobi Norff... Könnte sich also lohnen!


----------



## Speci.hunter (17. August 2019)

Ich benutze das ronnie rig mit rig ring swivel am Haken und dann bait band, aber das geht ja richtig beschiffen das gummi durch den kleine Swivel zu bekommen. Gibt es da nicht noch andere Möglichkeiten außer die Metall oder plastikschraube weil ich will zwei Köder und nicht nur einen drauf bringen


----------



## Vanner (17. August 2019)

Ich benutze für solche Sachen Zahnseide. Nach dem durch den Boilie ziehen, die überstehenden Enden mit dem Feuerzeug abflammen und platt drücken.


----------



## Justin123 (17. August 2019)

Baitfloss.


----------



## Schuppengordi (18. August 2019)

Hi zusammen 

Hi Specihunter
Dein Köderbefestigungsproblem ist ganz einfach zu lösen. Und zwar mit Zahnseide oder in der englischsprachigen Karpfenszene auch Bailtfloos genannt. Auf Youtube findest du bei den Jungs von Korda Videos wo sie zeigen wie man es macht. Ist wirklich ganz einfach ! ABER ! Ich persönlich nehme keine Zahnseide da ich kein richtiges Vertrauen in das Material habe. Ich nehme nur Geflecht von 0,10 mm ! Hat die Vorteile das es tausendmal besser hält, auf ner 150m Spule Geflecht mehr als genug drauf ist und jetzt das beste Argument...  Die Farben ! Wenn ich aus gelben Popup Fake Mais und nem halben gelben Popi darunter nen Köder am Micro Ring Swivel anbiete dann auch mit gelbem Geflecht und nem gelben Stopper gebunden. Alles schön gelb  bissel krank ich weiß


----------



## Vanner (18. August 2019)

Schuppengordi schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Ich persönlich nehme keine Zahnseide da ich kein richtiges Vertrauen in das Material habe. Ich nehme nur Geflecht von 0,10 mm ! Hat die Vorteile das es tausendmal besser hält, auf ner 150m Spule Geflecht mehr als genug drauf ist und jetzt das beste Argument...  Die Farben ! Wenn ich aus gelben Popup Fake Mais und nem halben gelben Popi darunter nen Köder am Micro Ring Swivel anbiete dann auch mit gelbem Geflecht und nem gelben Stopper gebunden. Alles schön gelb  bissel krank ich weiß



Farbe spielt doch keine Rolle, da die Zahnseide ja im Boilie verschwindet, also nicht sichtbar ist. Außerdem spart man sich dabei auch noch den Boiliestopper.
Warum hast du kein Vertrauen zu Zahnseide?


----------



## punkarpfen (18. August 2019)

Hi, Zahnseide wird schon seit Jahrzehnten benutzt und hält wirklich gut. Versucht mal ein Stück Zahnseide mit den Händen zu zerreissen.


----------



## Schuppengordi (18. August 2019)

heyho



Vanner schrieb:


> Farbe spielt doch keine Rolle, da die Zahnseide ja im Boilie verschwindet, also nicht sichtbar ist. Außerdem spart man sich dabei auch noch den Boiliestopper.
> Warum hast du kein Vertrauen zu Zahnseide?



ich hab das baitfloos von korda und wo ich damit das erstemal rumgespielt habe ist es direkt gerissen und irgendwie macht es auf mich keinen saven eindruck. ich muss das gefühl haben das meine baits nachdem auswurf auch noch am haken sind deswegen auch die sache mit der geflochtenen schnur.

ich pieckse meine baits auf meine bolienadel  und dann nehme ich so 15 cm geflecht. eine seite vom geflecht stecke ich durch das öhr von micro ring swievel. so und jetzt nehme ich beide seiten gleichlanges geflecht und ziehe beide gleichmäßig mit der boilinadel in die baits. das geflecht richtig durchziehen bis du dann zwei schnürsenkel hast  jetzt nen einfachen überhandknoten soweit an die baits ziehen bis du nen boilistopper drunterstecken kannst und dann festziehst. zum schluß noch nen überhandknoten und richtig zuknoten. mache am besten 2,3 überhandknoten. verstanden? 

wie gesagt alles schön gelb 


klar is die farbe absolut unwichtig da der karpfen das nicht sieht
 ABER: hier geht es klar um mein penibles montagen bauen und ich finde am boili rumflamen oder farbliche befestigungsunterschiede sehr schlimm  "LACH"
oh man ich weiß voll krank aber karpfenangeln ist nun mal mein liebstes hobby und deswegen bin ich da auch so voller hingabe...

vlt. noch nen tipp für dich specihunter 

wenn du dir zahnseide kaufen solltest kaufe dir bitte kein teures markenprodukt von fox oder korda. die günstigen tun es dann genau so.


----------



## Schuppengordi (18. August 2019)

aber mal was anderes...

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein helirig zu bauen. so nun ist mir aufgefallen das man doch das stiff oder semistiff vorfachmaterial weglassen könnte und den ronnirigwirbel direkt in den quickchange auf dem leadcore klicken könnte !?!  so ist es kürzer ( mit baits so 8 cm )

naja wenn mein heli vorne im schlamm steckt und ich den rest leicht straffe und dann die sache mit back leads absenke müßte das doch einwandfrei funzen oder ?

versteht ihr das wie ich das meine?

der köder wäre in einer idealen einsaughöhe...
natürlich kommt dann bissel gummi über beide wirbel damit sie beim auswurf vom leadcore besser wegstehen!

lg


----------



## Speci.hunter (19. August 2019)

Baitfloss habe ich bestellt war ein guter Kurs. 
Werde sehen wie es läuft, aber das anflammen gefällt mir auch nicht sooo gut.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. August 2019)

Ich benutze Baitfloss schon eine Weile und kann nichts Negatives berichten. Nie gerissen. Beim Anschmelzen halt bissl uffpasse, dass man den Knoten nicht durchbrennt. Dann passt das schon. Einen Boiliestopper nutze ich trotzdem. Weil ohne ist mir die Murmel auch schonmal abgefallen...


----------



## Justin123 (19. August 2019)

Nutze immer Baitfloss OHNE Stopper nie was passiert. Man kann es sich auch umstädnlicher machen haha


----------



## Lil Torres (19. August 2019)

bait floss, für dein vorhaben ist möglichkeit zwei ideal. nutze ich so auch bei meinen iq d-rigs wenn ich beispielsweise schneemänner daran fischen möchte.


----------



## Schuppengordi (20. August 2019)

*ich habe damal eine wichtig frage...

*
macht das sinn wenn ich den ronniwirbel ( mit haken ) ohne vorfachmaterial direkt in einen auf nem helileadcore laufenden quickchange klicke ?

hier ein bild !







der untergrund is bissel schlammig und ich will nen popi anbieten.
ich bilde mir irgendwie ein das wenn ich das leadcore nach dem auswerfen ein bissel straffe und die schnur dann mit backlead absenke das der köder gut übern futterplatz steht. das wären dann so 7 cm. und das ronnirig würde auch gut funktionieren.

lg und ja leider is das bild verkehrt rum


----------



## Speci.hunter (20. August 2019)

Dazu kann ich keine sichere Aussage treffen. Aber ist es nicht ausreichend einfach dann das normale ronnie rig zu benutzen


----------



## punkarpfen (22. August 2019)

@Schuppengordi: Ich würde das so nicht fischen. Welchen Vorteil sollte das im Vergleich zu einem klassischen Chodrig bringen?


----------



## Schuppengordi (22. August 2019)

hi punkkarpfen 

ich habe eben im netz mal geguckt ob auch andere mal das stiff weggelassen haben und siehe da es gibt sogar nen namen für meine überlegung.
das RODDY RIG hier nen video dazu





bei klassichem choody hat mich immer genervt das du das rig nach dem angeln nicht mehr abbekommen hast. daher habe ich dann 8er quickchange wirbel genommen.
das noch nen 360 grad drehendes ronni drann ist würde ich stark behaupten das das roddy besser hakt. und es ist einfacher zu binden und hat die perfekte höhe dann bei freiem grund ich werde es am we mal ausgibig an zwei ruten testen  das video überzeugt mich einfach....

lg


----------



## Speci.hunter (22. August 2019)

Hmm.. was ist aber der genaue Vorteil gegenüber einem Ronnie Rig?


----------



## jkc (23. August 2019)

Moin, wenn ein Rig mit so einem  "Klumpen" Metall am Köder fängt ( was ich mir sogar vorstellen kann ), braucht mir niemand mehr mit irgendeinem Rig-Tarnungsgfasel kommen.


----------



## punkarpfen (23. August 2019)

Es sind doch 'nur' drei Wirbel


----------



## Christian.Siegler (23. August 2019)

Da muss man aber echt testen, Ob der Pop up genügend Auftrieb hat, um das ganze Metall auch zu heben.
Ansonsten finde ich ein kurzes Chod Rig als Alternative eleganter.

Gestern Abend hab ich auch mal bisschen geknoten und vier unterschiedliche Varianten vom Ronnie Rig gemacht:


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. August 2019)

Ich hätte da Bedenken, dass es den Haken aus dem Quickchange-Wirbel raushebelt - letzterer sieht ziemlich stark "aufgeweitet" aus. Wäre mir persönlich zu unsicher - zumindest ohne irgend eine Form von Aushebel-Sicherung.

Normalerweise sind solche Wirbel ja in Verbindung mit drübergeschobenen und dabei rausrutsch- sichernden Anti-Tangle-Sleeves gedacht.

Wenn schon so eine "metallische" Konstruktion, würde ich als Verbindung ne normale Tonne und daran einen stabilen Sprengring einsetzen. Das wäre dann raushebel-sicher.


----------



## angler1996 (23. August 2019)

irgendwie kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwähren, dass da der Hersteller von Wirbel und ähnliche Kleinteilen der Erfinder der Rig's war;-)))


----------



## Schuppengordi (23. August 2019)

natürlich kommt da noch bissel gummi drüber. soll ja nur zum zeigen sein...

lg


----------



## Speci.hunter (24. August 2019)

Deine ronnie rigs sehen gut aus, so Fische ich meine auch.


----------

